# hooligan holly



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

here are a couple of pics of my gorgeous girl holly:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Holly is so precious! I love the contrast between her white quills and the yellow sunflower!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My hedgies are going to revolt. Now I have Holly as my desktop. She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

lol nancy! holly is a babe shes just a little show off really shes gorgeous and she knows it!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have an extra soft spot in my heart for albinos and she is just a little doll. If you didn't live so far away I'd be paying you a visit, with my big pockets of course.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol glad there's an ocean between us then coz I think you'd be after pharaoh too!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

She is just gorgeous!!! What a great model!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

pammie said:


> Lol glad there's an ocean between us then coz I think you'd be after pharaoh too!


Well I was planning to come with 3 pockets. :lol: Hmmm, better make that 4.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Holly is so beautiful! I love the first picture. Just stunning.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHH! I'll fight Nancy off for this little angel1 That smile. And those ears. I have not planned a hedgienapping in a while-I think my last one was at Larry's. Now I am again inspired. You may be my friend Nancy-but get lost!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

O.M.G. stunning. and i really like sunflowers.


----------

